# Are Leashes requried at every mountain?



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I don't know about the legal requirements in NC or elsewhere for that matter as they pertain to leashes. I've seen signs that say riders must maintain control of their equipment at all times to prevent runaways which may imply the use of a leash, if necessary. I think by purchasing the lift ticket, you may be obligated (legally) to comply with ski patrol in matters concerning safety, but I think that probably only concerns things which present an imminent danger (i.e. unsafe behavior) and I'd be hard pressed to believe the absence of a leash constitutes an "imminent danger".

So I find more than a little hard to believe there are any state laws regarding leashes. The resort can certainly require one as a rule, though. I just have never seen any resorts which do so.


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey JDM,
I believe some states actually DO have regulations on leashes. Regardless, its always a good idea... Leashes prevent boards from becoming beaming boards of *DEATH* *DUH DUH DUHHHHHH*

It could also vary from mt. to mt. Check with Guest Relations at the resort, and they usually have an answer. Don't bother asking ski patrol, as they usually like to make up their own rules sometimes.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Thing about it is that all mountains in NC are on private land. They can set the rules the way they want. I am guess you were at Cat? That was the only place that used to bust my chops for a leash. I used to have a mop string I found on the floor and tied it to my binding and boot and that was good enough for them.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

jdmccright said:


> Me and my friend were in NC riding New Years and one of the ski patrol came up to my friend and told him he could not ride the lift because he did not have a leash. She also said it was NC state law to have one. After a little research I could not find any laws regarding snowboarding in NC, also there was no rules posted on said matter at that mountain. So my question is why are skiers allowed to have flying projectiles on there feet while snowboarders are getting harassed about a string on our feet.


Skis have brakes (i.e., a device to prevent runaway equipment).


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

tlake2568 said:


> Hey JDM,
> I believe some states actually DO have regulations on leashes.


Michigan has such a law and every year I think someone starts a thread just like this one so there are a few other states that require them, too. Most resorts don't bother checking, though. I have a small one that I just clip from one part of my binding to the other. Pants cover it up. If anyone gives me shit about it I will clip to my laces but it almost never happens.

As for skis, the "brakes" on the ski bindings are sufficient; our law says that your equipment must have some sort of restraint to prevent runaway skis/boards. Ski "brakes" are good enough to stop most skis most of the time. There is no equivalent for boards, though, so that's where the leash comes in. Ski blades also require leashes unless they're mounted with real ski bindings. Usually, they're just the cheap-o hardboot binding without DIN or any sort of real tension adjustment and they don't have the "brakes" (like the ones shown below).


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Skis have brakes (i.e., a device to prevent runaway equipment).


yeaaa, but they don't really work that great... i watched a ski patroller drop a ski trying to get it on at the top of a lift and it went 100 yards or so down the mountain. it only stopped because it flipped over and sideways. 

in over 20 years of riding the only time i've seen a runaway snowboard was when someone's board that they were not attached to got loose from the halfpipe area at Bachelor and ran all the way down to the wall of the rental lodge... and exploded :laugh:

leashes for snowboards are retarded, and only the functionally retarded would really get any use from one. when resorts around here would fuck with you for not having one we would just use a shoelace or something to clown them... a mop string hahaha that's sick


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> yeaaa, but they don't really work that great... i watched a ski patroller drop a ski trying to get it on at the top of a lift and it went 100 yards or so down the mountain. it only stopped because it flipped over and sideways.
> 
> in over 20 years of riding the only time i've seen a runaway snowboard was when someone's board that they were not attached to got loose from the halfpipe area at Bachelor and ran all the way down to the wall of the rental lodge... and exploded :laugh:
> 
> leashes for snowboards are retarded, and only the functionally retarded would really get any use from one. when resorts around here would fuck with you for not having one we would just use a shoelace or something to clown them... a mop string hahaha that's sick



100 yards is a long way! That ski incident was out of the norm though. Usually the ski stops within a few yards (unless you totally tomahawk and your stuff catapults everywhere). Most falls are not so dramatic. I bet >99% of the time the ski brakes work great.

I saw a runaway board last season at Bachelor. The wind blew it off of the rack outside the upper lodge and it took off down the slope. A bunch of people tried to get to it but couldn't. I bet the owner came out of the lodge and thought someone stole his board!

Edit: I meant that skis usually end up within a few yards _of the skier_. Once a ski hits the snow though, it usually comes to a stop within inches. Try it out: find someone from whom you can borrow a ski, then try to make it slide as far as you can down a hill.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> yeaaa, but they don't really work that great...


Most of the time they do. Think about all of the ski yard sales that you've ever seen. How many times have you seen someone have to walk all the way to the bottom of the hill/mountain or even 100 yards downhill to retrieve a lost ski? Normally, they have to walk back uphill or the ski(s) are only a few yards away from the crash site.



ShredLife said:


> in over 20 years of riding the only time i've seen a runaway snowboard was when someone's board that they were not attached to ... leashes for snowboards are retarded,


I totally agree that board leashes are retarded. The only time I've ever seen a board come off is when it was intentionally removed from the feet. I.e., the person would've unstrapped his leash anyways.

But ski brakes do work most of the time


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

well they don't work on ice and i guess that's pretty much all we get to ride anymore


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I see newbs loose their ride a couple of times a year and we don't require leashes...but folks start yelling "RUNAWAY" from the chair. Said newb usually figure it out after embarrassing heckles, searching for hour in the trees/cliffs and walking down the hill to the rental shop to explain why they don't have the board.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

true.

10char


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, board leashes are silly. The only time I've seen a board separate from the rider was when the entire binding came off of the board on the lift. The binding was probably leashed to the rider's boot.

It's all about legal liability, people covering their ass. I'd rather spend my time riding than worrying about getting hassled, so I just play by the rules and use a leash. Even tying a shoelace from the board to the binding would suffice for most places I bet.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Dam! Where can I get one of these leashes? I've been dying to give my board a walk! He just loves the snow 

But seriously WTF. I wouldn't even know what the hell to do with a leash/see the practicality/ know where to buy one. I understand how a snowboard can be seen as dangerous should they break free from a boarders feet but it's a tad farfetched to think its going to happen that consistently.

I'd be more worried about the little kids who think it's a good idea to whack the shit outta each other with ski poles.. All in the name of HE-MAN


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> leashes for snowboards are retarded, and only the functionally retarded would really get any use from one.


Haha, funny story. This moron his board down for reasons we still haven't determined, frustration maybe, and it ran away from him. Some kid probably got a $700 setup with only 6 or 7 days on it.

He also put 2x4 bindings (with the 2x4 disc) an ICS board ... and he was complaining when the bindings kept sliding out while riding.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Keep a leash in your gear bag. If you show up somewhere and they require it... you're all set.



tlake2568 said:


> Hey JDM,
> I believe some states actually DO have regulations on leashes. Regardless, its always a good idea... Leashes prevent boards from becoming beaming boards of *DEATH* *DUH DUH DUHHHHHH*


A leash is only as good as it's owner. I can't even tell you how many kooks I find riding with their leash dragging on a daily basis. In general though, leashes are dumb.



tlake2568 said:


> It could also vary from mt. to mt. Check with Guest Relations at the resort, and they usually have an answer. Don't bother asking ski patrol, as they usually like to make up their own rules sometimes.


Never ask for permission!!!! Always ask for forgiveness. That's especially true on at a ski resort.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

you always see leashes on rental gear, but thats just for the n00bs just starting to snowboard that are more likley to lose gear then anyone else. but i nor any of my friends or anyone i have ever ridden with uses leashes and i have never been to a resort that said you cant ride the lift with out one. they just are not necessary.

also i dont believe the state would waste time to pass a law concerning something so specific and unimportant as leashes on a snowboard, so until shows me a state law code for any state regarding leashes i call bull shit on that one.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

david_z said:


> The only time I've ever seen a board come off is when it was intentionally removed from the feet. I.e., the person would've unstrapped his leash anyways.


same. i actually tackled someones board once that was ready to become a 100mph death spear. i threw it at the kid when he came running down to get it.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

leashes are a complete waste of time and they are a cash grab for every resort...

ski patrol: do you have a leash
snowboarder: umm no... my board is attached to my foot at all times
ski patrol: you can't ride without a leash, go to the store at the chalet and buy one of our overpriced pieces of rope with a key ring
snowboader: ..... 

i still don't understand why leashes are mandatory after all these years.. i have never seen a snowboard fall off someones foot...


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

jyuen said:


> i still don't understand why leashes are mandatory after all these years.. i have never seen a snowboard fall off someones foot...


The resort's lawyers want it, I'm sure that's the main reason.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

snowvols said:


> Thing about it is that all mountains in NC are on private land. They can set the rules the way they want. I am guess you were at Cat? That was the only place that used to bust my chops for a leash. I used to have a mop string I found on the floor and tied it to my binding and boot and that was good enough for them.


It was at App actually. Never had a problem before with that and I never had a problem with it that night. My friend just left that line and went to another and had no prob the rest of the night. In all honesty I think that woman was trying to be a bitch, but just wanted to make sure there was no little know law about it or anything. As I said it was funny how noob skiers were pointing there skis straight down the hill and crashing and that was cool, but oh no's we cant have you snowboarding on our mountain without its string.


----------



## pyrosis (Dec 24, 2011)

Don't see many people using leashes in Cali. Seems like they used to be required about 5-10 years ago but now they have gone out of fashion. The law never made sense to me because I have never once seen anyone crash hard enough to make both boots come out of both bindings... I have only ever seen runaway boards when people took them off completely to hike down or up something, then slipped on the ice and dropped the board etc... Or at least that's how my board once became a beam of death  Oh well, got to obey the rules of your mountain if you want to ride there, I suppose....


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a cheap plastic one that the shop gave me when I bought my first set of bindings. Like others just clip it back to the binding. Seems like once a year I get asked about it and clip the laces.
Useless but better than getting hassled. I am very careful when I take my board off for some reason, flip it upside down and away from traffic as much as possible.

Seems like somebody lets one loose that I see every year. No one hurt yet but definitley not safe.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I see a couple a year.....usually stopped at the "cabin" and someone leans their board against the handrail. Big gust of wind......and instant missile.


----------

